#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  من متحف الذكريات

## R17E

عزيزي عضو منتدي ابناء مصر ,الإختلاف  نقطة جيدة للانطلاق، والعودة إليه في كل مرة أمرٌ فيه بعض وفاء , و لمنتدانا اهداف كثيره ليس من بينها اننا نريد اصلاح الكون فنحن نؤمن بأن قيام القيامه وحده هو الكفيل بإصلاح كل شيء ... ولا يزال لدينا المتفائلون و المتشائمون , من سيقنعك بأن العوده لاصدقاء المنتدي هو الحل الوحيد لجميع مشاكلك بكافة الوانها , و من سيقول لك إياك أن تعود ..!! , ستجد من يقنعك أن الكل اصبح مجرماً , و من يهمس في اذنيك بأنه دليل الصلاح و الوكيل الحصري للحقيقه.. عندنا سأحدثك عن الفضيلة ..!!و سأطلب منك تبني افكاري دون نقاش ... سوف نملاء الفضاء احاديث عن الرأي الاخر و تقبله .. لكننا لن نقتنع بسهوله ـ ولا بصعوبه – بوجود رأي اخر صحيح ... عندنا سيقنعك واحد بأنك جميل و سيقول لك الثاني حاول ان تكون أجمل , و سيقنعك الثالث بأنك جاهل بأبسط قواعد المنطق و الجغرفيا , و سأقنعك شخصيا بأن تكره نفسك ...
عندنا سيؤكد عليك ابن البلد بإحترام القوانين , و يقنعك أحمد ناصر بأهمية الادب , و يقنعك واحد بعدم اهميته.. و يقول لك الثالث بأن الفضيلة هي ليلي هذا العصر و لن يتغني بها احد سواه , و سأقرر لك بأن الثاني لا اهمية لرأيه و لذلك لم اذكره ... و سيكون عليك ايها المسكين أن تقرر أينا ستصدق ... و عندها فعليك وزرك ... ولا تلومن إلا نفسك... والسلام.

----------


## ابن البلد

:: 
أيه الجمال ده 
فعليا عصر المنتديات انتهى ولو ان المنتديات فعلا قدمت الكثير للمجتمع مقارنة باللي بيحصل على مواقع السوشيال ميديا وخلافه 
لكن الناس دايما بتجري ورا الجديد 
ومنه لله مارك الي كان السبب بقى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

و الله زمان ❤

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

قل للزمان إرجع يا زمان 😃🌹😍❤️

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> قل للزمان إرجع يا زمان 😃🌹😍â‌¤ï¸ڈ


يا زمان إرجع يا زمان 
 ::

----------


## اليمامة

والله زمان 🌷

----------

